#kubuntu-council 2017-09-18
<valorie> ooo, plasma beta, fancy!
<valorie> has anyone tweeted that via kub. twitter, etc.?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think it was retweeted but un-retweeted...
<valorie> uh
<valorie> ok
<valorie> will look in the twitter machine
<valorie> nope
<ahoneybun> valorie: Twitter and Mastodon is covered for 5.11 Beta
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I was then unsure if I was to tweet about the Beta yet
<valorie> I dunno if we should write about it on /news
<valorie> perhaps a little short story
<wxl> valorie: your trip was good?
<valorie> beyond excellent, actually
<valorie> strangely tired today however
<valorie> going for that second cuppa
<valorie> while the rain pours
<wxl> yay rain!!!
<wxl> sooo is it too early to bug you about the telegram bridge for #kubuntu?
<valorie> ha, good timing in fact
<wxl> yay :)
<wxl> let me know what you find out.. and thanks
<valorie> asking in #ubuntu-ops-team
<valorie> ahoneybun: thanks for doing that. I'm writing a short story on kub.org
<ahoneybun> we really need to define what we want to post officially
<ahoneybun> valorie:
<ahoneybun> sometimes we can't post prerelease software news and sometimes we can't or something
<valorie> ahoneybun: according to whom?
<ahoneybun> last time we had prerelease stuff and we posted on twitter and G+ acheronuk said we were not to do that
<ahoneybun> I think we need it written somewhere how to handle it
<valorie> I'm not sure exactly what you are referrring to?
<valorie> I won't publish this story until Rik thinks it is both accurate and needed
<ahoneybun> I didn't say story
<ahoneybun> I meant posting it ANYWHERE
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that was pre-release tarballs. i.e. made available to packagers before going public. not the same as this
<ahoneybun> ahh ok
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: my rule of thumb is if you or clivejo post on social about it then it's safe
<ahoneybun> to post about
<acheronuk> we use to post about betas
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4-5-beta-2-packages-available/
<ahoneybun> well I was not posting on the site and dealing with social media before
<ahoneybun> so
<acheronuk> but I'm not fussed. doesn't need to be a news item
<valorie> I would like there to be -- you have done the work!
<valorie> the plasma devels want the testing
<valorie> and the BRs
<acheronuk> true. I figured anyone running artful is already up for and invested in testing
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=3385&action=edit
<valorie> or maybe this link is better: https://kubuntu.org/?p=3385&preview=true
<valorie> the reason I would like to publish this story is that it shows we are actively and directly boosting Plasma
<valorie> while I support the neon initiative, we shouldn't let them have ALL the limelight
<acheronuk> indeed. looks ok to me
<acheronuk> plasma 5.10.0 did not get good testing, and was a bit bug riddled on release. hopefully better testing can avoid that with 5.11
<valorie> ok, I'll publish
<valorie> oops, you have edit powerz
<valorie> please publish
<valorie> acheronuk: ^^
<valorie> I was writing an email
<valorie> GCi is on
<valorie> ok, published
<valorie> tada! https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-beta-available-in-unofficial-ppa-for-testing-on-artful/
<valorie> that's my prompt to get out of this chair and head to the nursery for fall flowers
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-19
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Fwd from Sick_Rimmit: Council Meeting poll on Doodle: https://doodle.com/poll/qy7kmfxeeiruwtby
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't want to fill anything out right now when it comes to dates and times
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> leaving on thursday for Denver
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks for posting the doodle to right room @ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Halfway through someone came t my desk and I got distrcted
<valorie> phooey, rain came back as soon as I put on more clothes and my glasses
<valorie> those plants ain't getting into the ground today
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/?p=3395&preview=true -- thoughts?
<clivejo> there was an issue with the banner last time
<clivejo> it kept wrapping and doing weird stuff
<clivejo> it says the image is to be 1600px * 180px
<clivejo> but this is the current one https://kubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/4d91/kubuntu_17.04_Zesty_Zapus_wallpaper_banner_2560x500.jpg
<clivejo> 2560x500
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-20
<valorie> so should I change it?
<valorie> the rain stopped so I ran out and did some planting and moving of plants after all
<valorie> we've had these bands that start and stop
<valorie> some of the dirt I dug up for planting holes were totally dry still
<valorie> which is why the cabin is still under evac orders
<valorie> ahoneybun: ^^^
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> read up
<valorie> clivejo: doesn't look like we are using that one thought
<valorie> -t
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/9c1b/zesty_banner.png is what we're using
<clivejo> there are two banners
<clivejo> one on the home page, and one that is repeated behind the title on each page
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that was the homepage though
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but we also need the banner for the pages updated too
<clivejo> and it caused us issues last time
<valorie> ok, I just want to know exactly what to write for the call story
<valorie> sounds like we need two different sizes
<clivejo> the page banner could probably be just a snapshot of the wallpaper
<valorie> sure
<clivejo> I blued it
<clivejo> https://i.imgur.com/XtwawsK.png
<valorie> if we don't get a cool submission, we can always do that
<clivejo> don't like the orange
<valorie> I was thinking of having the white one be semi-transparent
<valorie> over that wallpaper
<valorie> sort of subtle
<clivejo> fecking PIM and their breaking ABI
 * clivejo switches everything off and goes to bed
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
 * tsimonq2 passes clivejo his drink of choice and fixes PIM
<valorie> ok everybody, mparillo is now an editor on the site
<tsimonq2> mparillo: welcome to the club
<valorie> and he's gonna apply for membership!
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> mparillo: There's a certain page I'd like you to fix for me... XD
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marco-parillo
<valorie> oh tsimonq2, how I love thee
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Could you please make my last name Quigley? https://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/
<tsimonq2> People shouldn't have to shout when they hear my last name, they should WANT to shout
<tsimonq2> XD
<valorie> no he can't
<tsimonq2> ohhh yes he can
<tsimonq2> One day...
<valorie> for the record, I share your taste
<valorie> taste....that makes me realize it's long past dinner time and I never had any
<tsimonq2> valorie: One day some poor soul will comply and my last name will be fixed XD
<valorie> bbiab
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie
<mparillo> I would not mind title-casing your name, but only if everybody's name were title-cased. ISTR a discussion on the -devel list, and consistency was considered essential.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: then do it muahahahahahahahahahaha
<mparillo> When things get quiet, maybe we can stir up some controversy. IIRC, once upon a time, most hackers went lower-case only.
<tsimonq2> Welllllll idk where Aarun is, Rik and Clive are sleeping, and Valorie is off to dinner... perfect time to stir up some controversy ;)
<wxl> i'm going to go on there and change everyone's name to normal and then make tsimonq2's in all caps.
<wxl> or maybe just strikethrough. that would be fun
<wxl> or maybe small caps
<wxl> ooooh small caps and strikethrough!
<wxl> it's settled then!
<tsimonq2> wxl: do it, so I can complain about consistency, and then it'll have to be fixed XD
<wxl> no
<wxl> that will be completely consistent
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, can I trade strikethrough for italics? :P
<wxl> no
<wxl> the official policy will state that we reserve this treatment only for the most annoying members
<wxl> and we use it to reward those members for their perniciousness
<wxl> keep up the good work!
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: do it, I dare you
<ahoneybun> No no no
<tsimonq2> ohhhh yess yess yess
<valorie> dork!
 * valorie coats a ghost pepper in chocolate and tricks tsimonq2 into eating it
<tsimonq2> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
 * tsimonq2 washes it down with a couple Red Bulls
<valorie> you can enjoy that twice!
<tsimonq2> hah
<valorie> omg, snow in the mountains
<valorie> Timberline Lodge and Paradise at Mt. Rainier
<valorie> the fire danger will soon be done
<valorie> and Friday fall begins
<valorie> okeydoke, publishing that story
<valorie> thank you for your help everyone
<valorie> posted on the list and on Mastodon
<valorie> tweet from Kubuntu would be appreciated, plus FB, G+, reddit etc.
<valorie> mparillo: commented on your wiki page
 * acheronuk congrats mparillo on applying
<valorie> about time!
<mparillo> valorie: Thank you. Tweeted and G+'d. I will try to get a VM, and incognito mode and FB.
<mparillo> Website banner request also posted to FB.
<clivejo> my pathetic attempt for the artful banner - https://i.imgur.com/PTEh7cA.png
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh ooh my turn
<clivejo> I'll post it to the list, might generate interest
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 507x662) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j8RSLHPm/file_3288.jpg
<valorie> ooo thanks, mparillo
<valorie> clivejo: pretty much what I was thinking of except the lettering on the bottom
<valorie> don't like that lettering at all
<valorie> well, I don't like the wallpaper -- I so wish that we could get the next Plasma and its really lovely wallpaper
<valorie> oh, well, we can't
 * valorie heads outside to work for a bit
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-21
<ahoneybun> Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun @Valoriez Do we have some meaningful filenames for these wallpapers?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Which ones?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> From the contest or the banner?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Contest
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We dont, I mean we can take the name of the picture
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But I'm on the road so
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn we need to replace our tires...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun @Valoriez https://www.flickr.com/photos/150255654@N07/33627188623/in/pool-kubuntu-cws-1710/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Copyright: All rights reserved
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Leave it off then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> And https://www.flickr.com/photos/150277644@N07/34320319731/in/pool-kubuntu-cws-1710/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> has anyone checked these?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We did, for Google reverse search
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> All rights reserved: https://www.flickr.com/photos/75358448@N03/34828147670/in/pool-kubuntu-cws-1710/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> This looks a mess
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm not packaging, assigning copyright, and uploading this if I can't be sure I'm not infringing rights
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, Its good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Is it worth requesting a CCSA or something.
<valorie> acheronuk: I can write to each of the submitters giving them the good news that they are winners, and asking them in return to email us allowing their use and distribution by us
<valorie> if you have a license name to include I can ask for that
<valorie> this was not very well thought out
<valorie> but if we do it again we'll know what to plan for
<acheronuk> valorie: acceptable licenses were mentioned on the initial news post: https://kubuntu.org/news/17-10-wallpaper-contest-call-for-artists/
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> are you saying that they were NOT properly licensed?
<acheronuk> Doesn't seem so: https://i.imgur.com/nD7zAno.png
<valorie> sigh
<acheronuk> same on at least the other two I mentioned. oversight when uploading perhaps. users are probably unfamiliar with setting it for uploads there
<valorie> ok, I guess we don't have emails for them, which is unfortunate
<valorie> but I guess I can comment on the photo itself
<valorie> what is our deadline for them changing the copyright notice?
<acheronuk> Final freeze is Oct 12th. Final Beta freeze is this coming Monday (ish) with beta on Thurs
<valorie> ok, I'll set it for .... Saturday? After that we'll ignore the ones with the wrong licensing
<valorie> OK?
<acheronuk> yes, we could add missing if they update it later. but adding the wallpaper package is the hurdle
<acheronuk> release team will need to ok that new binary. should be trivial, but copyright is something they may well check closely
<valorie> acheronuk: I commented on the two you mentioned above
<valorie> I can't seem to find the list aaron posted of the winners
<acheronuk> this? https://imgur.com/a/jepdM
<acheronuk> can't find one of them. the rabbit on wood
<acheronuk> valorie: at least 2 of the winners are also duplicated in the ubuntu community wallpaper winners
<acheronuk> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/all/ubuntu-wallpapers-artful/filelist
<acheronuk> Bloom_by_Victor_Madru.jpg
<acheronuk> Lily_of_the_Valley_by_Robert_Slotte.jpg
<valorie> huh
<valorie> damn, that imgur doesn't take you to the flickr of them
<valorie> geez, this has been a nightmare
<valorie> bloom and lily of the valley were two very good ones indeed
<valorie> Bloom has a good license
<valorie> and I thinked the creator for their contribution to Kubuntu
<valorie> both of Jim Coleman's photos have the correct license
<valorie> as does Andrea Gangemi
<valorie> and Balazs Szanto
<valorie> ooo, Pop Paul just changed to the correct license
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I don't see the bunny one either
<valorie> and I see some I've not seen before, so I guess people are still submitting
<valorie> the hair is the only one we can not (yet) distribute I think
<valorie> I see no reason not to distribute the dups; they are some of the best IMO
<valorie> oops, Glencoe Falls is also not correctly licensed
<valorie> alrighty, double-checked all of them -- all notifiied one way or the other, all OK but the two: hair and glencoe falls
<valorie> and no bunny found
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-22
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Only me responded to Rick's doodle so far: https://beta.doodle.com/poll/qy7kmfxeeiruwtby
<valorie> doodle for what?
<valorie> I looked on the list and found nothing
<valorie> and missed out if it was in IRC
<valorie> council meeting for what?
<valorie> there was nothing on the ML
<clivejo> KC metting for future stuff
<clivejo> like Ovi's Kubuntu Vision
<acheronuk> valorie: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7018
<valorie> very cool -- and there should be something on the ML
<valorie> IRC isn't reliable enough
<valorie> thanks for telling me, and I will fill in the doodle
<acheronuk> I thought there was something on the ML, but I guess I was confusing that with the Phab task
<valorie> I think phab is a good place to keep track of work as it's being done, but I don't trawl through there to see whether or not there is anything new for me
 * acheronuk does an email
<valorie> thanks rik!
<acheronuk> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-11-desktop-will-be-coming-to-kubuntu-17-10-soon-after-its-release-517801.shtml
<valorie> that's cool!
<acheronuk> gotta live up to it now :P
<acheronuk> but that was a given anyway, that would want to backport that PDQ
<valorie> yes
<valorie> nice to get a bit of publicity though
<valorie> mparillo: might want to tweet that
<acheronuk> indeed.
<mparillo> Ready to pull the trigger. This means my suggestion on a quick backport is acceptable.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> not just acceptable, but the plan!
<valorie> timing to be determined by circumstances
<mparillo> Too late for weasel words
<mparillo> How about that for a release codename. Wordy Weasel?
<valorie> rofl
 * valorie ain't no weasel
<valorie> I've just lived through a few of those last weeks where we thought we had smooth sailing
<valorie> when instead it was unforeseen issue after unforeseen issue
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.11.1 is out on the Tues 17th, and artful is out on Thurs 19th
<valorie> it's possible they will get all the bugs out by release
 * valorie crosses fingers and hopes for the best
 * acheronuk watches a squadron of flying pigs pass overhead
<acheronuk> lol. but hopefully most/the worst
<valorie> hahahaha
<mparillo> Birdie, Birdie in the sky / why'd you do that in my eye / I'm a big boy; I don't cry / But I'm sure glad that pigs don't fly.
<acheronuk> I will build 5.10.0. just a question of whether we push that one to backports or wait a day or 2
<valorie> our fav local restaurant has a flying pig as their logo
<acheronuk> 5.11.0 I mean
<valorie> the RC could be clean
<valorie> and we might all get a chance to test the heck out of it
<valorie> and pass it with flying colors!
<valorie> that's the best outcome
<acheronuk> we shall see. :P
<valorie> yup
<acheronuk> we can test 5.10.0 for a week to see how it seems
<valorie> 11
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<mparillo> I suppose the question is if 5.11.0 *seems* clean with a whole week, and by then 5.11.1 is already released, which is lower risk for users.
<valorie> yes, we often go with the .1
<valorie> not quite as flashy though
<valorie> we can always add to our release announcement: 5.11.1 will be in backports in a few days
<acheronuk> we should also mostly know by then if the .1 fixes any 'shockers'
<valorie> there were a few shockers with the beta I've heard about
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-23
<valorie> doodled, commented on the phab -- would like to see yofel, ahoneybun, mparillo, clivejo there too
<valorie> anyway, off to dinner for now
<ahoneybun> Well I'm kinda busy driving across the country and going to look at apartments
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I know my dear. How's it going?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's going
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Still have 850 or so miles to go
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Stopping for the night
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -94.198671, lat: 39.019114)
<clivejo> I'm not KC
<acheronuk> clivejo: You have been, you are as close to dammit being there to make no difference, and your views would be greatly valued in any such meeting :P
<clivejo> I'm out of the loop at the moment
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 throws clivejo for a loop
 * clivejo is busy building a wall
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Is Neon going to pay for it?
<clivejo> its mostly recycled stuff
<clivejo> I took down a wall elsewhere thats not needed
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Environmentally friendly!
<clivejo> power washed and knocked off the old mortor
<clivejo> plus I'm trying to get my car back on the road
<clivejo> think I found someone to do the body waork
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's good!
<clivejo> yeah, not enjoying my aunts sewing machine
<clivejo> plus Max wont fit in the boot/trunk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Aww :P
<clivejo> its coming up to his 2nd birthday :)
<valorie> happy birthday lil puppy Max!
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> grrrr I hate Google
<clivejo> the people reviewing edits are so bloody stupid!
<acheronuk> so what wallpapers still don't have ok copyright now?
<valorie> oh, I'll check those two without
<valorie> glencoe falls is still all rights reserved
<valorie> hair has been fixed
<valorie> so glencoe falls can't be included
<valorie> all others are OK
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-next/+archive/ubuntu/daily-lxqt-builds/+packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: The UBports project is excited to announce the immediate availability of Ubuntu Touch 15.04 OTA-2. … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-2-release-78
<acheronuk> valorie: and the bunny?
<valorie> the bunny must have been removed from the contest
<valorie> because I've not found it
<valorie> have you seen it since we've been checking?
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> but I did have rabbit burger a few weeks back. yum
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, taht counts obv.
<acheronuk> should have taken a pic
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-24
<acheronuk> valorie: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings/commit/?h=kubuntu_artful_archive
<acheronuk> just need to update the debian/copyright later
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm getting a laptop for work
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> !!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun thought you might :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> now I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I was not sure but didn't want to get my hopes up
<acheronuk>  valorie ahoneybun clivejo etc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/1:17.10ubuntu3
<ahoneybun> Thanks I saw that earlier actually valorie
<valorie> thanks acheronuk!
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://dot.kde.org/2019/09/19/plasma-517-beta-out-testing
<valorie> so cool that Guillermo Amaral is being honored
<valorie> I used to listen to podcasts that he did, years ago
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-20
<valorie> I started a short story about testing the beta which is on the site as a draft
<valorie> however, then I found https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-15-90-plasma-5-16-beta-available-for-testing/ from the last beta, which is very complete
<valorie> IMO that old story should just be copied and updated but my eyes are closing and I don't think I can do it tonight
<valorie> mparillo or rik if you want to take it up, that would be great
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I will do that in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-90-plasma-5-17-beta-available-for-testing/
<valorie> oh thank you RikMills
<valorie> you are the man for all seasons
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-22
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice article 🥰
<valorie> nothing succeeds like  success -- it was our old article, reused!
